# Spell Check



## Pugsly (Jan 7, 2002)

Is there a spell check feature?  If not is there a way to incorporate mine?  I'm a terrible speller and don't want to embarrass myself.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2002)

vB is -supposed to have a spellcheck feature, however its been disabled for some reason I can't recall.  (they lost permision to use it, or something.)

Which spellchecker do you have?  It might be possible to integrate it.

I tend to use the lazy way - cut/paste with MS Word, or just wing it. 

I'll do some digging the next few days and see if I can get some more info on that feature though, and how to add it.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2002)

ok, the spellcheck option installed in vB is no longer available.  did a search at the support forums, and its no longer supported.  Theres a few other options, but they all require serious server-side hacks, which are outside out reach at the moment.  I'll keep my eyes open though for an option.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I tend to use the lazy way - cut/paste with MS Word, or just wing it.*



Wing it--a Buffalo joke. I get it.

If you're online anyway, www.dictionary.com is a useful site for checking an individual word that you may be unsure of.


----------

